
The Dangerous Acceptance of Donald Trump - CarolineW
http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/the-dangerous-acceptance-of-donald-trump
======
angersock
The system has favored interests over the common man for quite some time. It
is only this year, seemingly, that the population _at large_ has gotten a
chance to vote--and they've done so in anger and rage.

Who are they?

The people whose health has not been taken care of by physicians or the
government.

The people who are bombarded daily with reminders of a lifestyle they'll never
get, delivered on platforms whose only goal is to wring them of whatever
information they have.

The people whose jobs are ruthlessly under siege by technology and startups on
the one side and cutthroat corporate MBA culture on the other.

The people whose belief systems are ridiculed and mocked and whose religious
institutions have gotten no respect or acknowledgement in modern intellectual
or academic circles.

And so, scorned and abused, they've turned to the only candidates who have a
message of hope, Sanders and Trump.

The Republican machine has no idea how to handle Trump, and he's gutted it
from the outside.

The Democratic machine suppressed and actively ignored the voice of the people
in Sanders, and instead have gone with a candidate who plays nice to their
interests--who is better groomed for the job.

There is no reasonable response to this other than a depressed acceptance,
because this is the future we've all been pushing for, one way or the other.

